# Geplante Filterung ausreichend?



## Feuerfisch (18. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

bald ist es soweit und unser Teich wird ausgegraben sein. Daher möchte ich nun endgltig die Filterung festlegen. 

Der Teich wird konservativ gerechnet ein Volumen von 20.000 Litern haben und leider sehr sonnig liegen. Da hinter dem Haus direkt Felder sind, ist auch mit Eintrag von Ernte, Pollen , etc. zu rechnen. 

Im Moment stelle ich mir folgende Filterung vor:

Vorfilter - Vliesfilter:
- Mamovlieser 500er 
- Vliesfilter APV-400  bzw Vliesfilter APV-600 (Aqua Pur)
- Vliesfilter Biofleece 600

Welchen dieser Filter würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Oder würder ihr einen ganzen anderen nehmen?


Biofilterung:
2x IBC (600 oder 1000) mit Helix
erste Tonne schwimmend zweite Tonne ruhend

In den Teich möchte ich einige Pflanzkörbe mit __ Schilf /__ Lilien oder ähnlichem stellen

Ursprünglich war ein _Bodenpflanzenfilter geplant, aber ich denke diesen nur mit Folie zu gestalten wird langfristig keinen Sinn machen. Und mauern kann ich mir im Moment für mich nicht vorstellen. 

Komme ich so mit der geplanten Filterung klar? Was sollte ich ggf. anders machen?

So dann hoffe ich mal auf schnelle Antworten, damit ich bald meine Technik kaufen kann. 
Grüße
Detlef


----------



## Joerg (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Geplante Filterung ausreichend?*

Detlef,
schwer einzuschätzen. 
Was nach meiner Ansicht wichtig ist, sollte die Planung auf Schwerkraft sein. BA und Skimmer entsprechend vorsehen.
Bis zu 30m³ ist ein VF durchaus eine gute Wahl, darüber dann ein TF.

Bei den VF gibt es feine Unterschiede und die solltest du bei deinem Händler des Vertrauens erkunden.
Alternativ fällt mir noch der CRYSTAL CLEAR VLIESFILTER ein, den ich mir auf der IK angesehe habe.
Auch der OASE VF erweitert die zur Verfügung stehende Vliesfilterfläche über eine Trommel.
Kostenlose Testlieferungen sind auch eine Möglichkeit den passenden zu finden.

Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Teich mit einem VF zu ergänzen. 

Was den Bioteil angelangt, hängt das von dem geplanten Besatz ab.
Ich denke mal schon etwas überdimensioniert. Mit 1 IBC solltest du nach einem VF gut hinkommen.

__ Schilf oder __ Lilien in Körben sollten nicht die passenden Pfalanzen dafür sein, die brauchen viel Platz.
Es gibt aber viele Pflanzen, die sich in Körben gut halten lassen.
Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich Unterwasserpflanzen einbringen. Auch Schwimmpflanzen können gut Nährstoffe ziehen.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Geplante Filterung ausreichend?*

Hallo Detlev,

kann dem Jörg in allen Punkten zustimmen.
Etwas besseres als Vliesfilter zum vorfiltern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

So weit es möglich ist würde ich außer __ Schilf alle Pflanzen frei einsetzen.

Normale Pflanzkörbe sind wie auch die Folie kein Hindernis für Schilf.


.


----------



## Feuerfisch (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Geplante Filterung ausreichend?*

Hallo ihr zwei, 

vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. 

@ Jörg: seit wann baut Oase einen Vliesfilter??? Kenne dort nur den neuen Trommelfilter. 
Wer macht denn kostenlose Testlieferungen?
Kannst du mir das mal bitte etwas genauer erklären oder beschreiben?

@Werner: 100% habe ich mich noch nicht zu einem BA durchgerungen. Wenn ich mir die Bilder in deinem Teich richtig angesehen habe, hast du doch eine gepumpte Version. Zumindet sehen deine BA nicht wie die konventionell verrohrten aus. Soweit ich das sehe hängt da ein Schlauch dran. 
Du hast ja in deinen Teich Ties eingebracht. Wie dick ist die Schicht? Hast du deine Pflanzen in diese Kiesschicht eingesetzt? Irgendwie raten ja hier sonst alle davon ab, in einenKoiteich Bodengrund einzubringen. Wobei mir dein Teich schon ausgesprochen gut gefallen hat. Hast du deinen Bodengrund schon gereinigt oder erneuert?
Mit was hälst du ein __ Schilf in Schach, damit es dir nicht den ganzen Teich durchlöchert?



Sorry, ein Skimmer ist eine ganz klare Sache. Ohne wird es nicht gehen. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Mit Körben meinte ich Speiskübel oder Kartoffelkörbe... also nicht diese Spielzeugkörbchenaus dem Handel. 
Bei den Pflanzen hatte ich an diese relativ robusten Sorten gedacht, weil ich hier oft gelesen habe, dass die Koi alles andere und vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut im nu aufgefuttert haben. Vom Sinn und von der Optik wäre mir eigentlich Bodengrund und reichlich Bepflanzung am liebsten... aber irgendwie bin ich mir bei den vielen negativen Beträgen hier nicht sicher ob das langfristig klappen kann. Bin nämlich auch nicht so der Freund von den sterilen Koi pools. 

Grüße
Detlef


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Geplante Filterung ausreichend?*

Na hallo viele Fragen,

es sind schon Bodenabläufe,
weil unter der Folie alles Felsen ist und sowiso mit feinen Kies, Körnung bis 10mm befüllt werden sollte wurde alles auf der Folie verlegt.

Es wurde nur etwas unter der Folie für Bodenabsaugung und Rohre aus dem Stein rausgearbeitet, so konnte sich alles ein wenig mit der Folie nach unten drücken und es reichte eine ca 8 cm Kiesschicht.
Um das verrutschen der Rohre zu verhindern, wurden sie vor dem Einfüllen des Kieses großzügig mit Vlies abgedeckt.

Der große Teich liegt höher, es wird vom kleinen Teich hochgepumt und so läuft das Wasser durch Schwerkraft über die Bodenabsaugung nachfolgend über einen kleinen Wasserfall in den Notropisbach und gelangt am Ende wieder im kleinen Teich.

Nur feiner Kies hat den Vorteil, große Besiedelungfläche (Biofilter), es kann sich kein Grobschmutz ablagern, die Koi können natürlich gründeln und alle Steinchen nach fressbaren ablutschen, hierbei wirbeln sie Schmutz auf der bei idealer Strömung durch den Bodenablauf verschwindet und nebenbei vergessen die __ Pflanzenfresser das Pflanzen fressen.

Ab und zu kratze ich den Kies auch mal mit einem Kunststofflaubrechen ab.

Die Pflanzen habe ich mit einer Steinbarriere vor den Fressern geschützt, dieses ist bei mir nur bei Neubepflanzung notwendig, bei festgewurzelten und gut entwickelten Pflanzen habe ich keine Probleme.

__ Schilf steht im abgeschnitten Oberteil eines IBC Behälter und andere im unteren Teil von abgetrennten Regentonnen.

Ich hoffe das wars.

Ach ja, die Pflanzen wachsen im ungewaschenen Kies und Koi fressen kein __ Hornkraut und Seerosen, aber Hornkraut ist schlecht bei Bodenabsaugung.

.


----------



## Feuerfisch (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Geplante Filterung ausreichend?*

vielen Dank Werner 

Jetzt habe ich einige Fragezeichen weniger in den Augen.  Die Idee mit den IBC und Regenfässer für das __ Schilf  ist viiiiel besser als die Speisfässer !!!!

Grüße


----------

